# MP4 Demo files.



## RCuber (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello guys , I urgently need a few MP4 and 3GP and WMV demo files for testing on mobile devices. please link me to some legal files. trailers will do. 2-3 minutes will also be good.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 8, 2008)

Go to youtube... run any video and than download them as mp4 using www.keepvid.com


----------

